# 99maxima issues



## 99 maxima girl (Apr 6, 2004)

I just purchased a 99 Maxima. The service engine light came on the next week. Diagnostic tests indicate a knock sensor malfunction, cylinder 4 misfire, and an ignition signal circuit malfunction. I would like to know if I could perform the maintenance without any special equipment, or do I need to let a technician perform the work. 

I would appreciate any help.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

99 maxima girl said:


> I just purchased a 99 Maxima. The service engine light came on the next week. Diagnostic tests indicate a knock sensor malfunction, cylinder 4 misfire, and an ignition signal circuit malfunction. I would like to know if I could perform the maintenance without any special equipment, or do I need to let a technician perform the work.
> 
> I would appreciate any help.


where are you located at?

If you are knowledgeable and have the right tools it shouldn't be any problem


----------



## 99 maxima girl (Apr 6, 2004)

Located in Florida. I have some mechanical experience, but I am apprehensive about removing the upper and lower intake manifold.



maximadave said:


> where are you located at?
> 
> If you are knowledgeable and have the right tools it shouldn't be any problem


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

99 maxima girl said:


> I just purchased a 99 Maxima. The service engine light came on the next week. Diagnostic tests indicate a knock sensor malfunction, cylinder 4 misfire, and an ignition signal circuit malfunction. I would like to know if I could perform the maintenance without any special equipment, or do I need to let a technician perform the work.
> 
> I would appreciate any help.



Replace the Knock sensor first, then check and see what codes are left.
You should be able to replace the knock sensor fairly easy with out having to remove the upper and lower intake manifold.
http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/507
If the ignition signal comes up again, test that coilpack,most likely its bad.


----------

